# Wife & 3 kids .....



## QS & Kids (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi guys,
I'm currently weighing up an offer of AED 38,000/month to work as a QS for a major consultancy on a contract in Abu Dhabi. I'm trying to make a decision based on the following basis:

- I have a wife who wont be working and therefore will have zero income, she also does not drive;
- I have 3 kids (8yrs, 4yrs, 3 months);
- Would be looking for a 2 bed apartment in south Dubai (circa 150,000 pa)as I will have to commute to Abu Dhabi for work;
- AED 38,000 is an all in package .... would get health care and some flights on top of that though;

I'm not looking to live the high life but I'm worried that the budget may not stretch enough for good schooling, grocery & entertainment expenses by the time I've got a car etc (would like a 4 x 4 for safety reasons).

Any advice on what area I am likely to find suitable accommodation for a family that offers some British community, amenities within walking distance for wife and kids during the day, suitable schooling for eldest two, and a bearable drive to work each morning. 

Any help is more than appreciated, particularly if you recommend an area together with a suitable school so i can start making enquiries.

Thank you


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

QS & Kids said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm currently weighing up an offer of AED 38,000/month to work as a QS for a major consultancy on a contract in Abu Dhabi. I'm trying to make a decision based on the following basis:
> 
> - I have a wife who wont be working and therefore will have zero income, she also does not drive;
> ...



sounds awfully tight to me...but others already in dubai will be better placed to advise...


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> sounds awfully tight to me...but others already in dubai will be better placed to advise...



Honestly? We only have two kids (both at school) and we couldn't afford to live on what you are being offered. Sorry.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

QS & Kids said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm currently weighing up an offer of AED 38,000/month to work as a QS for a major consultancy on a contract in Abu Dhabi. I'm trying to make a decision based on the following basis:
> 
> - I have a wife who wont be working and therefore will have zero income, she also does not drive;
> ...



Personally- I doubt you will be able to make ends meet.
There are 2 areas I can think of for suitable housing.
1. Is Discovery Gardens, which is in Jebel Ali.
It is close to Ibn Battuta mall and there are schools close by.
A 2 bed apartment will set you back MIN 130,000 dhs a year ( paid upfront)- about 11,000 dhs a month
+ 5 % agents fees + 5% value of rental ( divided into 12 monthly payments)

2nd area is The Greens Community- but Im afraid, I dont think you will be able to afford an apartment there.
There is also cheaper (?) housing in International City- but think it will be too out of the way for you.

Schools, will set you back a MIN of 30,000 dhs a year EACH ( a lot of the schools have fees between 40,000 + 60,000 dhs)
Based on 2 at school ( 60,000 dhs) = 5,000 dhs a month ( does not include extra curricular activities, school transport, uniforms etc)


You will need a car - a min 2,000 dhs a month ( + insurance- about 5 % of cars total).

Your children will not be able to walk to a school - so factory in a taxi ride each way for your wife or school bus ( quite expensive)

Even at Discovery Gardens - chances are for MOST of the year it isnt walkable.
Its too hot, there are no footpaths...its NOT a pedestrian friendly country.

You need to factor costs in such as
extra curiccular activites for kids arent cheap/buses/uniforms/taking them to friends houses etc
If the youngest goes to nursery at all in the future- there is about 20,000 dhs a year.
Food- anywhere from 600-1000 dhs a week for a family of 5
Health insurance
residency costs for family ( are company paying?)- a wife and 3 children costs about 1500 dhs each
relocation costs ( who is paying?)- 
set up costs - unfurnished places here mean NO oven/stove, window coverings etc..
DEWA bills each moth ( water and electricity..allow a few hundred a month)
+ DEWA deposits to be connected ( a few thousand dhs)
phone/internet connections
mobile phones
fuel/wear and tear on car
the stress driving to AD and back every day.
( this drive will take between 45 mins- 1 1/2 hrs- depending on where you are in Dubai/+ how far in AD you are working)...along longer if there is an accident.

Dont want to scare you...but I think it will be very,very tight/struggle.


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

$150k will barely get you a 2BR, so if you 2 older kids share a BR and the newborn is with you you could stay in that budget. 

Tough way to live though.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Bear in mind that just coz they are a major consultancy, it doesn't naturally mean they'll offer you a good package. Especially when it comes to the incidental costs of supporting the family.

Do your sums and don't be afraid of going back to them with a higher figure. As long as you're negotiating for a realistic amount, most companies are willing to renegotiate and revise their offer.
If not, maybe they're not the type of company you want to work for anyway.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It probably is doable. AED38000 works out to just over £5500 per month

It will all depend on the lifestyle that you want to live here, and also whether you have any commitments in the UK you would have to account for each month

There are still the odd bargain to be had when it comes to accomodation, though they are few and far between, but Dubizzle and the Gulf News are decent places to start looking. I managed to get a 2 bed villa (2 decent sized bedrooms) furnished for 140k in Arabian Ranches.

Schooling, well, and this sounds odd, you may not have too much choice on the matter, as it is a case of which schools have places more than anything. Both of my girls go to an english curriculum school and the fees are reasonable.

You can reduce the amount you pay for a vehicle by buying instead of leasing. Get one a few years old and you'll be paying a lot less than AED2000 per month, Though bear in mind, from January, vehicles over 10 yrs old will no longer be allowed to be transfered (sold).

It won't be easy for you, but the first few months will be the ones with the most outlay. I came over by myself for the first 3 months to get things sorted and settled, and managed to do just that.

We aren't out every night, but we are certainly enjoying ourselves and the lifestyle, and managing to save money each month too.

Do your sums (as a QS that should be a busman's holiday for you), make the enquiries and take it from there.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Just to follow on from the above excellent advice, speak to your new employer about them paying a percentage (if not all!) the cost of leasing a vehicle. My employer offered a paltry 1500 AED per month which got me a new Toyota Yaris but I'm a speed freak and paid out of my own pocket for a nice 2009 Mazda 6! 

Good luck and please don't hesitate to ask more questions.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I managed to get a 2 bed villa (2 decent sized bedrooms) furnished for 140k in Arabian Ranches.



nice work! how much will you charge to find me something similar???


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Next door to me has just been let for 180k......exactly the same house as mine


----------



## QS & Kids (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys you have subtantiated a lot of what I have grasped regarding how comfortable it would be for me ..... I could put up with the smaller than desirable apartment but the thought of my mrs being couped up all day cos there is nowhere to walk to and the kids not coping is a big put off. 
The above coupled with relying on a guaranteed rental income from my house in UK means it would be really tough I think so gonna look for more money or alternative plans.


----------

